# Stupid Question....



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Not hard to imagine, coming from me.

How do you check how many feet your track layout is? Ex. The Ravina 35 is roughly 35 ft. long, correct?  

So where do you measure from? The center of a four lane layout, the center of each lane, the outside edge of each lane etc.?

Another dumb one.....I am planning for the building of my table. I know the weight of the plywood, and the 2x4's....but what about all the extra stuff? Does anyone know the rough weight of their tables with scenery? 

I am doing an 'L' shape (4x8 tied to a 6x8). Any feedback on this one would be a big help.

Thanks,

Nightshade


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Well, you can add up the number of inches by each track piece in the centermost lane, keeping track when you carry over a foot..........example: 15 straight - 1ft 3in.

Or you can go to a hardware store and get that measuring wheel, and again, measure the innermost lane or between the two innermost lanes.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

There are track length calculators out there on the Web. I've seen a couple that all you do is count up the number and type of track sections you're using (how many 9" curves, how many 15" straights, etc.) and feed those numbers to the computer, and it tells you how long your layout is, calculated down the center line. I think they even have provisions for how many lanes your track is. I've also seen sites that just list the lengths of standard curve track sections so you can do the math yourself. However, Google is failing me now, and I can't seem to find the one I've used before...

--rick

edit: okay, I found one of the second type. Go to this page:

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/Track.html

and scroll to the bottom, and he lists all the lengths of standard 1/8 circle turn sections, for both inner and outer lanes. Get out the calculator...


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks! I'll surf to that site and get to it. I thought there was some kind of standard, hehe. I was adding it up and thinking...if I tell these guys that my track is x length, and they look at it and say "what a dufuss", not to the standard.

I'll go the hoslotcarracing route.

Any feel on table weights will still be helpful. I'd like to get a feel before I order sheaves for my pulley system.

Danke


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Shade........try string. tape 1 end down at center slot of lane and run in slot all the way around. cut off lay out staight and measure with a tape. Simple and foolproof 
How to determine weight.......Not sure on this one short of keeping track of the weight of every piece that goes on the layout including dimension lumber, plywood,fasteners, plaster, track, cars, buildings, paint, scenic material etc etc.....HEAVY to be sure LOL


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

I have 2 tracks on 4x8 plywood, I use 1x4's for the bracing underneath and 1x8's around the outside for the walls. I have never weighed it but 2 people can lift it very easily. used 1/2 inch plywood. if you are looking to save weight I wood use 1x4's. The tracks get moved costantly and I have never had a problem. I would say it weigh maybe 60 pounds. I dont have any scenery.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I just use the old Model Motoring Guide for track pieces and their length. It also hase scale length so you know your track length in scale miles. I can email you a copy if you want.
Jim


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

T-jetjim said:


> I just use the old Model Motoring Guide for track pieces and their length. It also hase scale length so you know your track length in scale miles. I can email you a copy if you want.
> Jim


hey, that's cool! I never heard of that before. is that like something that came with old Aurora sets?

--rick


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Rick- It is in the old Model Motoring Manual
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Aurora-Model-Motoring-Service-Manual-1963_W0QQitemZ330016891718QQihZ014QQcategoryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Jim


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Jim,

That would be great! I think my e-mail is available through HobbyTalk. Let me know if not.

Mike


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

T-jetjim said:


> Rick- It is in the old Model Motoring Manual
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Aurora-Model-Motoring-Service-Manual-1963_W0QQitemZ330016891718QQihZ014QQcategoryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Jim


Ah so. Funny, I have an old Atlas manual, but not Aurora. I gotta get on that...

--rick


----------

